# Track cleaner question



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a track cleaner, preferably a car. Is the Life-Like version any good? How about the Woodland Scenics dust monkeys?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought the Atlas track cleaning car. It's $100, but you can vacuum up dust and polish the rails with it (both sanding and polishing pads/mounts included.) It works fantastic. It's also DCC compatible.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks but that is more than I want to spend. I shouldn't have started this thread without checking the search, there is plenty of good info about this in there. Had a tooth removed surgically and the pain killers have dimmed any smarts I might have had.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Mmmmmm...painkillers.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

oooooh yeah, lala land is a beautiful place.:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

CMX track cleaner....When price is not an object! $139.95
This thing work very very good!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> CMX track cleaner....When price is not an object! $139.95
> This thing work very very good!


Sean the OP said $100 is a bit much for them to spend, much less the $139.99 asked for that CMX car!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*shaygetz *posted a thread a while back on a home-rolled one, effective and dirt cheap. Do a forum search on _*track cleaning car*_.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*track cleaner*

Hay,fellas--I read that post and made one. Lo and behold it works.I need to find time to make one for ho and n gauge also.My wife didn`t like me taking her tube socks to make the pads. I`m gotta lot of bruises out of that fandango. I forget where that post was..It cost me a bottle of denatured alcohol less than $5.00 dollars to make the whole track cleaner.

Naaaaaw,you can`t drink it,either.

sanepilot..best to all.


----------



## Gary Kirberg (Aug 24, 2012)

The homemade track cleaning car made with a piece of tempered hardboard found on Youtube and elsewhere works great after the gleaming process.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Homemade it will be.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> CMX track cleaner....When price is not an object! $139.95
> This thing work very very good!


price is ALWAYS an object these days :laugh:


----------

